# Aquis strap removal - what screwdriver?



## Conehead the Librarian

Just a quick question. I have a nice leather strap on its way for my new Aquis (the new 2017 new model) but instead of springbars, the strap is secured by some sort of triple-blade screw, so where would I buy the right type of screwdriver to remove the strap? I can't see anything from Oris. I can see some tri-blade screwdrivers on-line, but I have no idea what size, or whether it requires a specific screwdriver just for the watch??

Does anyone know what screwdriver I need to get?


----------



## sticky

Oris seem to have taken it into their little heads to use specialist screw heads on the new Aquis. Perhaps the Service centre in your country can point you in the right direction. Check also is you will need one or two to do the job as the old style screwbars required a pair of 2.5mm drivers.


----------



## willykatie

Just looking at mine, I think only need 1 screwdriver as only side with the screw head. 

The screwdriver look the same as the one used for Nintendo DS or wii I think and I think they called triwing. 

I was looking at changing to the rubber strap for mine as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conehead the Librarian

Well I can confirm that the Nintendo type screwdrivers don't work. I bought a set with a 1.5mm and a 3mm tri-blade driver, but the tips are too pointed, so they don't grip the screw anywhere near enough. The screwhead on the watch has a completely flat (and very shallow) cut-out to seat the screwdriver blade into. 

I've phoned up the UK authorised service centre for Oris and they can order one in for me. It'll be the most expensive screwdriver I've ever bought though, at £16 (+ £6 postage). And I'll have to wait 2-3 weeks for it.

Why couldn't they have just used a chunky spring-bar?

I'm looking forward to trying this new strap though (eventually); it arrived this morning.


----------



## sticky

£6 postage! Is is hand delivered by coach and horses on its own velvet cushion? :-d Seriously though, thanks for the update.


----------



## Conehead the Librarian

I thought that too - it'll probably need to be signed for as well, so inevitably I'll end up having to collect it from the local post office collection depot.


----------



## willykatie

Thanks for the update before I start using the Nintendo ones and probably end up damaging it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

So wait. We need special tools to remove a strap?

Only one? Seems like we'd need two?

And OH how this is going to fan the flames of hate for the those who hate the proprietary lugs already. I'm putting my flame suit on now.


----------



## Conehead the Librarian

Definitely just one screwdriver required - the other side has a blank fitting.


----------



## Robotaz

Conehead the Librarian said:


> Definitely just one screwdriver required - the other side has a blank fitting.


Hmm. Thanks.


----------



## BrianMcKay

Conehead the Librarian said:


> I'm looking forward to trying this new strap ...


Who made the straps for you?


----------



## Conehead the Librarian

It's made by a chap called Aaron, the company I think is called Combat Straps. My girlfriend ordered the strap as a birthday present. The guy does a lot of different animal skin/leather straps. The one I bought is stingray. It looks nice, it's clearly handmade and the material has a great finish with thousands of tiny "beads" on the surface which reflect the lights. If it looks as good when its fitted I'll be very happy. 

It's just annoying that I'll have to spend another £25 and wait 3 weeks to put the strap on the watch!


----------



## sticky

In my view Combat does some of the nicest straps for Oris watches that I've seen. Your GF chose very wisely.


----------



## Robotaz

I got my tool and it works great. I wish I could say the same for the bars themselves. Being very careful one of them stripped immediately and was thrown in the trash. Not impressed.


----------



## Conehead the Librarian

The screwdriver hasn't arrived yet. Maybe I should order some spare screws as well, in case I damage them?


----------



## sticky

Conehead the Librarian said:


> The screwdriver hasn't arrived yet. Maybe I should order some spare screws as well, in case I damage them?


If the price of the driver was enough to nearly kill you then the cost of a pair of screwbars would probably finish you off as I can't see Oris parting with them cheaply. I've got spare screwbars on stock but have I ever needed them? Given my experience to date I'd wait and see how I got on.


----------



## Robotaz

Conehead the Librarian said:


> The screwdriver hasn't arrived yet. Maybe I should order some spare screws as well, in case I damage them?


All I'm going to say is that I fix my own cars and always have, back threaded the head until it was perfectly lined up, and it still stripped. My opinion is that they have QC issues. Probably making them in China.

One odd thing about these bars is that when you push the shaft in, it won't go all the way in for whatever reason. Only when you put the threaded head in and start screwing down will it begin to pull the shaft in. I messed around with it for probably 30 minutes and never could figure out why it stopped before going all the way in. It's probably a tolerance issue inside that I can't see. Not sure, but basically it appears screwing the head down pulls it in. Not what I'd call a robust design, but whatever.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Whoa, this looks sweet, what type of leather is this?


----------



## Conehead the Librarian

It's stingray - coloured light/medium grey. It does look nice, the skin is covered in tiny bubbles, which look very delicate but feel quite tough, and reflect the light nicely.

The screwdriver has finally been despatched today, but after reading the reply about the guy who cross-threaded the screws, I enquired about pre-emptively ordering a spare pair. No problem, but another 2 weeks wait, and £12.50 per screw, plus p&p which is surprisingly expensive given the size and weight of two 3mm screws!! Ill leave it and see how I get on when he screwdriver arrives.

I can see this getting expensive...


----------



## sticky

i hope everything works out for you because £30 for a couple of screwbars is a lot of money.


----------



## Robotaz

Conehead the Librarian said:


> It's stingray - coloured light/medium grey. It does look nice, the skin is covered in tiny bubbles, which look very delicate but feel quite tough, and reflect the light nicely.
> 
> The screwdriver has finally been despatched today, but after reading the reply about the guy who cross-threaded the screws, I enquired about pre-emptively ordering a spare pair. No problem, but another 2 weeks wait, and £12.50 per screw, plus p&p which is surprisingly expensive given the size and weight of two 3mm screws!! Ill leave it and see how I get on when he screwdriver arrives.
> 
> I can see this getting expensive...


I have found that once you use the bars they seem to be proven legit and good to go. If you change straps and have no issues, you could sell or return a couple.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Conehead the Librarian

Robotaz. - I think I understand your issue with the screw-bars. The stud end of the bar has a flat spot which you need to line up with the flat in the "hole" in the lug. If you do that the bar goes all the way in, then the screws will tighten up easily, and don't seem to give any hint of cross-threading (although they are worryingly tiny when you first remove them!). That could be why you stripped thread off, because the bar was not rotated until the flat on the bar was lined up with the flat in the lug. 

Anyway, my screwdriver turned up and I've tried to change to the new strap. Unfortunately the hole in the end of the strap is around 1mm out and the screw bar will not go all the way through to the other lug. Very frustrating. I haven't tried too much as it's all very small and looks too easily breakable if I use too much force, but I did give it a good go. The photos show it as close as I could get to making it fit. Looks nice but forthe time being I'll leave it and re-think.... any ideas? I think the strap end might need some delicate trimming, but that's not really my forte. Alternatively if I could find something to help guide the screwbar through the hole in the 2nd lug, that might do the trick. Possibly.


----------



## sticky

Conehead, this looks like it calls for a little judicious straphole enlarging using a screwdriver that is the same size as the screwbar or maybe a little larger.


----------



## Conehead the Librarian

I thought so, and tried that using the Oris screwdriver, which did allow me to get the screwbar in as far as where it then needs to go into the 2nd lug. It's getting the damn thing lined up with the lug hole that's proving too difficult - so far. Theres just slightly too much material in the strap. I know it will fit somehow, it's just a case of me not wanting to use too much force and damage anything. It may require a scalpel and some very careful trimming of the strap itself, but my girlfriend has emailed Aaron who made the strap in case he has any tips or good ideas - I guessed if anyone would know, it would be him. 

Thanks for your help though - hopefully I'm not too far off. One positive thing is that the official Oris rubber strap (assuming it fits as well as the bracelet) should be a doddle to swap to, if I ever buy one of those. And to be fair, the Oris screw-bar arrangement does seem to be very heavy duty and sturdy - compared to a pair of springbars anyway. I can't imagine them ever failing like spring bars occasionally do!


----------



## HickWillis

Awesome looking strap! I thought about getting a custom made strap from Combat Straps for my Aquis, but I really enjoy the bracelet


----------



## Conehead the Librarian

Well - I finally got the strap fitted. What an absolute bastard that was to fit. Fortunately I like it, so it can stay for a while now as I don't know if I can go through that kind of hassle again to re-fit it in a hurry!





















Also, if anyone finds themselves in the same boat, the only tool you should need is the Oris "triwing" screwdriver. It's £13.54 +VAT and i think thebpart number is the one on the label of the packaging.


----------



## Robotaz

That makes sense. I guess turning the driver turned the shaft until it fell into its slot, and one time I probably pushed too hard before it turned and fit into it's slot.

Good to know. Thanks for following up. I just thought it was a mystery bast*rd screw bar. It's unique for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Phew! I can't tell you how relieved I am that you finally got the strap on the watch.


----------



## wolfpack1995

I have the original aquis and it requires a small screw driver, kind of disappointed with Oris over requiring specialized tools to do a simple strap change. Should at least provide the tool with the watch not charge for it.


----------



## johneh

wolfpack1995 said:


> I have the original aquis and it requires a small screw driver, kind of disappointed with Oris over requiring specialized tools to do a simple strap change. Should at least provide the tool with the watch not charge for it.


100% agree. If you're going to have some wacky screw head, at least give people the tools to remove it. I've been waiting on mine for a week now, I really would like to get the rubber on it.


----------



## ahsere

This thread has given me a headache already, but I'm so glad that I read it before ordering an Aquis, which I've been intending to do since I saw one in person... With so many beautiful watches out there that do not require such hassle to change straps, including many Oris models, I think I'll look elsewhere...


----------



## soaking.fused

You may want to try mini screwdriver set model M - 60 from Xcelite.




sticky said:


> In my view Combat does some of the nicest straps for Oris watches that I've seen. Your GF chose very wisely.


This.


----------



## bircoh

Conehead the Librarian said:


> Also, if anyone finds themselves in the same boat, the only tool you should need is the Oris "triwing" screwdriver. It's £13.54 +VAT and i think thebpart number is the one on the label of the packaging.
> 
> View attachment 12486013


Where did you buy the "ORIS Screwdriver Triwing" [30 0773X]? They seem hard to find, both in web stores and physical stores.

Thanks a lot in advance!

/Birger


----------



## Gannicus

Has anyone found a compatible tri-wing screwdriver as an alternative to the OEM Oris one?


----------



## Whiskeydevil

I really wish Oris had produced a proper strap changing kit like they used to. Especially now with that new screw for the aquis series.


----------



## TheWatchmaker

I have a bunch of these Oris screwdrivers in stock; unfortunately they're not cheap ($60.50 for the tri-wing screwdriver). Anyway, if you want them you can order them from me or your preferred Oris dealer.


----------



## Pepsi1

hey, just got a new Aquis and I noticed the screws from the band twist when I move the band. Is this normal?
thanks


----------



## mikenc

Gannicus said:


> Has anyone found a compatible tri-wing screwdriver as an alternative to the OEM Oris one?


Before anyone offloads $50-$60 for the official 'screw you' Oris driver, I suggest they try a #00 tri-wing screwdriver.
I hadn't even received my Aquis yet and was already looking into the screwdriver issue and found this thread. I saw the post about points on standard tri-wing drivers not fitting and also saw the photo of the flat tip on the official screwdriver, so my plan was to buy a set and if the pointed tip didn't allow good contact, I was going to grind it down with my bench grinder. I bought a 4 piece set made by Pro'sKit (item # SD-018G) off Ebay for like $12, but you can also get on Amazon. The screwdrivers arrived yesterday and the watch today and the #00 driver from this kit seems to work fine with no grinding of the tip. Just make sure you are applying solid pressure and turn slow to avoid slips. You can also just buy the #00 screwdriver if you from somewhere like here: Oops! I can't post links as new member, so do a search for Tri-Wing #00 Precision Screwdriver. I saw it at a website called techtoolsupply.c0m for like $3.19. Not sure what shipping would be. A complete set may be cheaper.
Above mentioned set comes with #000, #00, #0 and #1. The #0 seemed to work too, but I ground the tip off in my experiment and now doesn't work anymore because the tip diameter was what was allowing it to get some bite. I was going to try grinding the #00 next, but as I said, it seems to work just fine with the tip.
Good luck and thanks to the person that started this thread and the members who posted the photos of the Oris driver.
--mikenc


----------



## Tom_ZG

I was just thinking to replace my rubber strap on the 2017 aquis for codura and while searching for proper dimensions to make the strap find this thread.

Techsupply does no ship to my country, anyone has recommendation for other source of #00 tri blade screwdriver that fits aquis?

Anyone captured the the dimensions of the strap attachment to share with my strapmaker?

Thanks


----------



## skorN83

Anyone found a good knockoff of this tool? If so any links to a current product on Ebay or .........s?


----------



## M1K3Z0R

Pepsi1 said:


> hey, just got a new Aquis and I noticed the screws from the band twist when I move the band. Is this normal? thanks


 +1 I would like to know as well. Mine also turn maybe 1/6 of a rotation in the holes when the rubber band is moved up/down, not sure if the screws are loose or if this is normal.


ahsere said:


> This thread has given me a headache already, but I'm so glad that I read it before ordering an Aquis, which I've been intending to do since I saw one in person... With so many beautiful watches out there that do not require such hassle to change straps, including many Oris models, I think I'll look elsewhere...


 Good call. I love my Aquis, but it's very disappointing that they would make a simple screwed in springbar more difficult than it has to be, the proprietary lugs are bad enough as it is. Be sure to let the company know via email and social media, If we make enough noise they may relent.


----------



## Pepsi1

M1K3Z0R said:


> +1 I would like to know as well. Mine also turn maybe 1/6 of a rotation in the holes when the rubber band is moved up/down, not sure if the screws are loose or if this is normal. Good call. I love my Aquis, but it's very disappointing that they would make a simple screwed in springbar more difficult than it has to be, the proprietary lugs are bad enough as it is. Be sure to let the company know via email and social media, If we make enough noise they may relent.


Well,after all this time the screws are still moving and still in place. I went to the AD and looked at another Aquis. It had the same "feature". I'm not worried anymore,the watch is great

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## shelbygto2

Going to home depot later to find one. I will report my findings!


----------



## Krish47

I'm not sure if anyone has posted here in any forum. The below is my experience with the Tribit screw on my _Oris Williams F1 Chrono_.

Was able to unscrew the Three slotted screws with the help of a normal screw bit. The pics are below. Been looking for the Tribit screw driver for a long long time. Not ready to spend AUD 72 for "Oris"manufactured screw driver.


----------



## Manxpot

Just found this thread after receiving my new Aquis (metal bracelet) and noticing the 'odd' bracelet screw . I knew about the proprietory lugs when I ordered and paid out £120 for an Oris leather strap at the same time. Both have arrived and now I need to buy a special tool to change over???WTF:-|

Kind of feel that Oris is ripping me off a bit and its making me not like the watch. 

I think I'm going send it back and look elsewhere:-(


----------



## Tudorgent79830

*Re: Aquis strap removal - what screwdriver? Hi where did you buy the tool from?*

Hi there . Could you please tell me where you bought the tool from?


----------



## gto05z

Contact Oris


----------

